# Warwick duo 240v



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

We picked up our 2009 duo today took it home put it on hookup and now we cant get int lights and tv power on 240v,when we were shown demo ithink it was all fine on 12v .i know it will be something silly? Cheers Scotty


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Check the trip switch!


----------

